
Neutron star seen forming exotic new state of matter - kingsidharth
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20084-neutron-star-seen-forming-exotic-new-state-of-matter.html
======
aroberge
The opening paragraph is misleading: what we can not make in a lab is matter
dense enough to be just a "neutron condensate". The fact that some of it is
superfluid is irrelevant: superfluids produced in the lab are likely very
similar to those believed to have been observed.

